# Delicious Yeast Rolls



## jdtractorgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

8 cups flour
  2/3 cups plus 1/3 cup sugar
  2 teaspoons salt
  2 eggs
  ¼ cup Crisco
  3 cups warm water
  2 packages dry quick yeast



  Grease pans for rising, pans for baking, turn on oven to 375 degrees, prepare ingredients before mixing the yeast.  Just goes faster.

  Put 1 cup flour on dough board for kneading dough.  Stir together:  2 ¼ cup flour, 1 ½ cup warm water, ½ cup sugar and yeast.  Let set until bubbly.

  Then add eggs, 2/3 cup sugar, salt, Crisco, ½ cup warm water.  Mix well.  Then alternate flour and 1 cup water until all the rest of the flour is used.

  Put on dough board and knead until all the flour on the dough board is used.  Put in greased bowl and let rise until doubled in size, then work down, and let rise again.  Then pinch off rolls, put in greased pan, let rise until doubled.

  Bake in 375 degree oven for about 20 minutes or until light brown.  Brush with melted butter while hot.


----------

